# New to the forum-taking the PAT next week



## ALab (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi all. my name is Andy and I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself. I have been involved in the whole "process" of becoming a cop for about 6 years now and its finally time for me to go and take the PAT next week. Any tips? Hows the course? I watched the old video on youtube...is it still the same?


----------



## thatsright (Sep 21, 2010)

I would say wear wind pants and a long sleeve tee shirt because you may get burns on your knees and elbows when you go under the bar. The PAT is given on an old nasty wooden gym floor that is pretty slippery. Some guys put a small amount of water on the soles of their sneakers before they ran and it seemed to work; I didn't.

Overall, the PAT, as mentioned above, is very very easy!!!! I mean really easy! Congrats on getting this far. Depending on what Academy you are going to, don't assume that the PAT is indicative of the PT you will be doing so prepare yourself accordingly.

Oh and they give you a preview before you actually do it so don't worry about that.


----------



## ALab (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for the feed back. It has calmed my nerves a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

